# JerSaint's 36 Gal 1st Planted Tank *Photo Heavy*



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Hi All! Thanks for taking a look any feedback is welcome!*

I took my retired 36 Gal cichlid tank (some minor scratches on glass<sorry>) and cleaned it up and got ready to go. I got started today and am so excited to share! 

I am using the following:

40lbs Eco-Complete Black 
20lbs Black Sand 
2 pcs Mopani 
1 pc Driftwood 
Penguin 200 Bio-Wheel Filter
150w Heat Stick (Deep Blue)
55w Power Compact 7000k
*1
*1 Looking for a way to also add on the traditional strip light to up total watts. Advice is appreciated.
Hardscape









Hardscape w/ Substrate









Eco-Complete









Red Clay









Started Planting









Overhead View









Plants Water and Light!









Plants and Structure


----------



## Azarakiah (Sep 22, 2011)

last time i checked that clay in the store it was modeling clay, a synthetic clay, not natural


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Azarakiah said:


> last time i checked that clay in the store it was modeling clay, a synthetic clay, not natural


I just looked at the package and couldn't tell if the clay is natural or synthetic. I didn't add too much as a iron supplement. What are the ramifications if it is synthetic?


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

New additions today, plus a little rescape!








Here are a few of the new inhabitants.
2 Bolivian Rams (I think I may have been lucky enough to pick out a male and female!)








9 Cardinal Tetras








2 Sterbai Corydoras (more to come when available)








2 Sparkling Gouramis


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

New Photos plus a few additions!
New Profile Photo








Side Views























It's a crypt jungle in there!








My Rams colors are filling in!








New growth
















Golden Mystery Snails added 12/14/12








Added Water Wisteria as a backdrop and a few more leaves of Java Fern








Sterbai Cory's are beautiful funny fish!








taken without flash


----------



## skywhitney (May 9, 2012)

The tank is looking great! How are you liking the Eco-Complete?


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

Very Nice!!!!

Really like the fish you have in there! 

Drew


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Sky: I think I am liking it so far. I ended up going pretty deep substrate wise. THe sand cap makes planting fairly easy and I added fish pretty quickly after setup. I think the Eco-Complete aided in establishing the tank quickly. I hope to see a lot of growth soon, as the root systems develop in the EC.

Drew: Thanks! I am planning on upping the total number of Cardinals to 11. I am also looking for a nice shoal/school for the top water section. I am thinking either threadfin rainbows or some hatchets.


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

I say hatchets, cause I think the rams would be a little rowdy for threadfins.
Maybe get some Ottos as well, or bushynose plecos, for algae and detrius control

The mystery snails are nice, but be careful because when they die it is a HUGE amonia spike. I learned that the hard way when I had 12 adult ivories die in unison in a 75.......bad bad times there.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi HybridHerp, I didn't think of that with the threadfins. I will likely go with hatchets. Also, great tip on the snails. These are the first I have ever had. I will keep a close eye. It's funny you mention Ottos, I have 5 in QT right now. I will add them Monday. I am about check out your tanks. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Woody0229 (May 19, 2011)

I really like the color of light the compact puts out. Very well done.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Woody! I also have the traditional strip light (adds a softer color) as well. The compact is a 55watt fixture and the strip light ups it 20watts. Total of 75 watts on 36 gallons.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Mini Re-scape added Dwarf Hair Grass from package at Petsmart. New Photos!*

Hi All,
A nice little update. I think this will look great in a couple of weeks. I moved a few Crypts and made a nice little area for the Dwarf Hair Grass from Petsmart. Let me know what you think. Thanks!
Before








Moved a nice little Crypt to a new home








Packaged DHG








Out of the package








Clumped up








After








A few Close-ups
























I can't wait to watch these grow! 
How do you like the placement?


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I will take some better photos tonight with my Nikon.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking good, I like the stocklist of fish in there also.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Alipper! I sent you a reply to the pm you sent, very generous. Thanks!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*New Photos (Nikon quality)*

Here are some new photos of my tank from my Nikon.
































Main View








Wisteria is growing
















Growing and filling in!








New Addition from a friends grow-out!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Up and running for 1 month! 
Newly added are the Argentinian Sword, 5 Serpae Tetra and the 2 Angels!
On to the photos.
New Main photo at 1 month








Side view 1








Side view 2








Fisheye Side








Dwarf Hair grass starting to spread








Moss added (Thanks Alliper)








Anyone know what kind of moss this is?








I hope these clumps will fill in to make a carpet.








Bolivian Ram coloring up!
















Angels
























Sterbai Cory's


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Happy New Year! Have a Great 2013!


----------



## Mathman (Apr 5, 2009)

I like the overall progress of your tank. Everything seems to be growing well and the fish look great.


----------



## AdamF (Jul 30, 2012)

Looking great buddy! Really taking shape....


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the feedback Adam F. and Mathman!:icon_smil


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Serpae*

I just got my first decent pic of my Serpae tetras.


----------



## beginragnarok (Dec 19, 2011)

This looks like an awesome start! Your fish look happy. Please let us know how that DHG does. I have seen it at Petsmart and may try it myself.

I think that moss on your driftwood is actually Subwassertang. I'm not 100% sure though. Take it out and squeeze it gently, if it feels crunchy kind of like plastic Easter basket bedding it is Subwassertang.:hihi:

-Zach


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Zach! It is certainly Subwassertang then! The DHG is starting to spread. I will let you know how it grows!:icon_lol:


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Looking good man. Just my opinion, BUT I've had issues with the Serpae tetras being bullies. If you aren't having any problems now, then you should be fine. That DHG is also spreading very well.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I took all five of my Serpae Tetras back to Petco today. I felt they were too nippy for my Cardinal Tetras. I also picked up 8 Cardinals to take my school up to 12! They will come out of QT, next week. I can't wait to see a them school!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Ha!*

Ha! Alliper I just noticed your comment! I thought they were nippy bullies(really good looking) nippy bullies. So back they went. I think they tank will be better without them. I might consider doing a big school (25-30) with Kribs in my 55 Gal when I set it up.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Photo Update*

Hi All,
I took some pictures tonight and thought I would add them to the journal. Hope you enjoy!:icon_smil

Main 1/5/13
















































































































Is this normal? Does Java Fern usually root directly from its leaves?








I also have a 5.5 Gallon Quarantine tank set up below the main tank. I didn't photograph it from the start so no journal for it. I plan on keeping it up and running with a trio of Cories and lots of clippings. This way I have a place to medicate if necessary and never have to introduce any sick fish to the main tank. I am also trying out CFL's (6000k cool white from HD{3 pack for $9) in a clamp light for growth. Let me know what you think! 
QT Main


----------



## Desyx (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks breaking awesome. So beautiful. Love the aquascaping.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Desxy!


----------



## Desyx (Jan 2, 2013)

No problem. Giving credit.when.its.due. I just did the big switch to dirt today and i hope my final scapegoat looks as elegant as yours

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

JerSaint said:


> Ha! Alliper I just noticed your comment! I thought they were nippy bullies(really good looking) nippy bullies. So back they went. I think they tank will be better without them. I might consider doing a big school (25-30) with Kribs in my 55 Gal when I set it up.


They have great color, but suck trying to keep with other fish. Tank is looking really good man.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Alliper! I will put up more pics when all the fish in QT hit the main tank.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Good choice of fish!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks LB79. I am very happy with them. Can't wait to see the full school of cardinals together in the planted tank!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

6 Weeks! A little re-scape and pics to update. Livestock is all out of QT. The shoal of 12 Cardinals is one of my favorite things. Also added a second female Bolivian ram to make a trio. Added a third Sparkling Gourami as well. 
Main 1/14/13 (Love the color from the Cardinals)
















Breeding area?








Side








Fun with SuperGlue (first attempt using it on moss to drift)!
















































I think it will look really good in a few weeks!








Check these guys out!
































Bolivian Rams. Love these guys! The male is the Alpha of the tank. He nipped at my hand twice while scaping today. What a PIMP!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Bump*

Any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Bolivian Rams are Breeding! The Breeding area worked like a charm. 
Prepping the slate
































Laying the eggs.


----------



## Conrad283 (Dec 10, 2012)

Congrats on the breeding. That's quite exciting


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Conrad, I am pumped!


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

WOW!!!

Your Tank has really come along!!! You have a very nice scape going, as well as some VERY PRETTY FISH!!! Congrats on the breeding too!!! My Albino Corys breed again when I was at the farm! Most of the eggs got eaten though, but I bet the Rams will protect their eggs a bit better than the corys do though!!!

Are you getting all of your fish at Petco??? If so Yalls Petco must have MUCH BETTER Fish People than ours!!!! Ours is TERRIBLE, BORDERING ON ABUSE!!!

Anyway, keep up the GREAT WORK on the tank and Fish!!!
Drew


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

BoxxerBoyDrew said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> Your Tank has really come along!!! You have a very nice scape going, as well as some VERY PRETTY FISH!!! Congrats on the breeding too!!! My Albino Corys breed again when I was at the farm! Most of the eggs got eaten though, but I bet the Rams will protect their eggs a bit better than the corys do though!!!
> 
> ...


Hi BoxxerBoyDrew,
Thanks for the compliments. The ottos are from Petco (the Angels are offspring from a friends petco Angels), the Rams and Cardinals are from Petsmart. The Sterbai Cory's and Sparkling Gourami are from my LFS in Groton. The big box stores locally are ok. They have a few good employees and a few that don't know enough. I usually buy on day of arrival and keep all fish in QT for two weeks. I also usually treat with tetra's full spectrum medication for six days. Finally I go old school and use a bit of aquarium salt in QT 1 tbs for 5 gallon, and 1 tbs per 15 gallon in main tank. After two weeks the fish are happy, healthy campers. Slow acclimation to main tank and they are good to go!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*2 Month update!*

A few small changes and some filling in. 
Fish: First off no fry made it in my Rams first attempt at breeding. No worries I have heard it can take a couple of tries. I lost the third Sparkling Gourami but the two that remain seem very happy and chose to return the second Bolivian Ram female(after the others paired up).
Plants: I chose to split the clumps of DHG a little more. I am starting to get impatient with it though, if it doesn't start to spread soon I may need to try something new. I moved a couple of Argentine Sword plants and like their location now. The Java fern and moss are looking good. My favorite plant right now is my Bacopa Carolina (from Petsmart). Let me know what you think.:bounce:

Main @ 2 months








FTS








Bacopa Jungle
















Moved Argentine Swords








Drift w/ Java fern and moss
















Side view








Bolivian Rams
Female








Male








Sparkling Gourami








Sterbai


----------



## ChadRamsey (Nov 3, 2011)

thats a very nice tank. i really like it.

beautiful rams. i havent kept cichlids in 15 years or better

but seeing yours make me want to again!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Chad! The Rams and Angels add so much personality to the tank. I love your tanks really beautiful. I how to be able to scape with as much talent someday! I look forward to seeing how your new cichlid tank comes out:icon_wink


----------



## BoxxerBoyDrew (Oct 16, 2005)

AWESOME deal on the breeding too!!!

The tank is looking really good!!! Again I love the fish assortment you have! Some of my very favorites!!! I hate that I can NEVER find the majority of them locally! I am going to do a Austin trip(100miles 1 way) when Tax return gets here and see if I can find some cool fish! 

Anyway keep up the great work!
Drew


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks again drew! Good luck with the trip. I can't wait to see what you get!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*FTS progression...so far.*

Day 1








Day 6








1 Month









6 Weeks









2 Months









Plus a couple from the QT tank.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 26, 2011)

What are your water parameters like? I want my Bolivians to start breeding. I think they're old enough now. And you don't use Co2?


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Great progress. Love the combo of fauna.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Alipper!

Milkman my parameters are Ph between 6.6-6.8,
Amm. 1Ppm or less, Nitrate less than 10Ppm, Nitrite 0 Ppm, 
Temp. 77. I feed three times daily flake first, then either
frozen bloodworms or Brine w/ Sprinula, finally NLS small fish formula. 
I dose C02 Booster daily, hope to upgrade to a tank at some point soon.
Good Luck with the breeding attempts. I hope this helps!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*10 Week Update*

10 Weeks!

A little re-scape and some other updates. I added Dwarf Sag., Blyxa Japonica and Jungle Val. 

Sold off the Angels after they had a nice meal of Amano shrimp (I thought they were getting a bit big for the tank anyways). I think I will try out some Varitus. I also add a Korilla to up the flow.

I tried working the DHG into a little more compact field and hope the Blyxa and Dwarf Sag will make a really nice lawn scape.

I am also fighting a bit of an algae problem, got to find balance and work it out! 

Onto the pictures!:bounce:

Main 2/16/13









FTS with flash









Blyxa









Dwarf Sag and Argentinian Sword









Bacopa 









Drift w/ Java Fern and Moss









DHG with a bit of algae









Bolivian Ram

















Cardinals

















Sterbai (check out the color)









A few QT shots:


























:thumbsup: or :thumbsdow let me know!


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Awesome progress. You should have let me know about those angels, I would have bought them off you and put them in my 75. Those cardinals really pop well in the tank too.


----------



## Gumbo (Nov 7, 2012)

In my experience, DHG needs quite a bit of light and CO2 to really take off. Trimming down is also supposed to promote growth of runners.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Alipper! I am thinking of growing some more Angels out (a friend has a breeding pair). With the feeding sched. I have for the Rams to breed, they should be about 4"x4" by summer. Loving the cardinals! It took a lot of trips to the my LFS to get a hardy school, but now they are little tanks.

Thanks for the feedback Gumbo. I am going to try and do a trim with my wc tomorrow.


----------



## lotuslullaby (Feb 8, 2013)

*Micro Sword foreground carpet*

Just wondered if you had ever tried Micro Sword before? It really seems to like lots of light, but grows just fine without CO2. The plants in your tank look so healthy and happy that I am sure that a bit of micro sword would do very nicely. Just a thought if you give up on the current carpet plant.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the input Lotus! I have been thinking of ditching the DHG I thin micro swords might fit nicely in its place. I will have to keep an eye out locally or wait out the weather. :thumbsup:


----------



## chrispowell (Jan 23, 2013)

Tank looks amazing! Really good job! How are the fry doing??? How long have you had the rams before they bred??


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Hi Chris,
Thanks for the feedback. I am liking the layout so far. The Rams bred about 5 weeks after I got them settled into the tank. The first attempt at fry didn't go great, but I think it will get better. I have heard that it sometimes takes a few tries to get it right. I am going to try and split off a few free swimmers next time, in case things go awry again.


----------



## chrispowell (Jan 23, 2013)

Sounds like a plan! Did you do anything special to achieve breeding or just regular water changes and good house keeping?


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

I think that's about it. I made sure to have piece of slate for the egg laying, other than that I keep a pretty regular schedule for the tank.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Update: 4 Months and some changes!*

4 Months have flown by and I am pretty happy with my results so far!

I did a bit of a Re-scape and added a Eheim 2217(still being seeded by my hob, which will be removed once I paint the tubes black). With the added flow from the Eheim I removed my Korilla. I switched the old 7000K PC bulb for a new 10,000k bulb. I moved all the DHG to the QT tank where the clamp on CFL is doing what seems to be a better than with the PC in the main tank. I think distance from the fixture is the main contributing factor. In place of the DHG I added Micro Swords. I am really digging the mixed look (color, height and leaf shape) my trio of grass like plants add to the foreground of the tank. I have Blyxa Japonica then Micro Sword then Dwarf Sag.(Let me know what you think). I also picked up some Ludwiga Repens and a few more Vals. I am noticing a lot of Trios in the tank. I removed the Wisteria, I am going with three types of back round plants(left Ludwiga, center Bacopa, right Vals) 

With the added filtration I added a few more fish. I have added a Trio of Hi-Fin Blue Coral Variatus and 7 Pristella Tetras. I also have 5 Silver Hatchets in QT.

On to the pictures:
FTS 3/4/13








Side view








Fisheye of the Setup








Ludwiga Repens








Trio of Grasses
















Amano








Variatus
















Pristella








Cardinals being Cardinals








One of my Trio of Sparkling Gourami








1 of 5 Hatchets in QT









QT Main








Added a trio of Gold Tetra's to keep in QT with the Dwarf Gourami









Let me know what you all think. Thanks!


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

Looks really good Jeremy. I like how tall the tank is too.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Alex! I can't wait to see the re-scape of your 20. I like the height because it is a little high for my 10 month old to reach and fill with fingerprints, but it does make lighting a bit difficult. I am thinking of trying out a dual lamp t5ho.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*18-ish Weeks*

Hi All,
I have been very busy and didn't have a chance to make my update until now. I did a little re-scape, painted the tubes to my 2217 and added some beauties( a couple in QT have me very excited!). Overall, I am pretty happy with the progress of the tank. I would love some feedback on any/everything! 

I am loving the way the backround plants look so far ( I can't wait for the Vals and Ludwiga to fill in).It will be Ludwiga R, Bacopa Car. and Vals(jungle and corkscrew) from left to right. I also think that the Dwarf Sag and Micro Swords are growing in real fast and should look awesome in a few months.

I picked up a pair of Apsistogramma Agassizii, I am curious to see how the do with my Bolivian Rams.

FTS








SideView








Driftwood w/ Moss








Moss growth (glued about a month ago!)








Dwarf Sag (starting to spread)








Micro Swords and D. Sag








Bolivian Ram (male)








Sparkling Gourami in Moss








Hatchet 









QT FTS








Apisto A. pair!








Apisto A. male








Are these C. Habrosus


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Apistogramma Agassizii?*

Does anyone have experience with Bolivian Rams and Apistogramma Agassizii?:help:


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

That bacopa is crazy!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

alipper said:


> That bacopa is crazy!


I am so pumped with it! Can you believe that was from a single petsmart package?


----------



## Alaskan Fishface (Feb 16, 2013)

Sweet tank, I love how nicely it filled in. I recently bought a little package of bacopa from PS at 50% off. Hope it does as well as yours did! Fun to watch all the changes made over the weeks.


----------



## alipper (Nov 6, 2012)

JerSaint said:


> I am so pumped with it! Can you believe that was from a single petsmart package?


Let me know when you do a trim, I'd buy a few stems off your hands.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Will do.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Alaskan Fishface said:


> Sweet tank, I love how nicely it filled in. I recently bought a little package of bacopa from PS at 50% off. Hope it does as well as yours did! Fun to watch all the changes made over the weeks.


Good Luck with your bacopa Alaskan Fishface and Thanks!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*5 Month Update*

Hi Everyone,
I added a a random stem plant a few days back labeled Pennywort(not sure if its correct though). I really wanted to find a spot for a little Hydrocotyle Japan, but I was having a hard time finding it locally and this had a sort of similar look. My Banana plant started sending flowers/leaves all the way to the surface(the growth rate is AMAZING). I have been having a problem with algae (not sure what kind) on my Micro Swords, any advise on how to help the little guys out is appreciated!:help:
All the fish seem to be getting along, although I believe I lost one of my Sparkling Gourami and possibly a Amano as well (I never found a body for the Sparkling and couldn't tell if the shrimp had just molted).
I have a Bristlenose Pleco in QT waiting to go into the main tank and then I think it will be "done" fauna wise for a while.
On to the pictures!
FTS








Pennywort?








Sideview








Fisheye








Varitus








Apisto Agassizzi








Cardinal in the Moss








Sterbai








Java Fern and Moss on Drift and the Banana Plant shoot








Moss-tastic








QT with White Clouds








Hastastus








Dwarf Gourami









Let me know what you all think!


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Sweet tank! what are the dimensions of it?


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks Blackheart! It is 30"L x 22" H x 12"W


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*6 months!*

Up and running for 6 months! I moved a few things around, let me know what you think.

FTS


Sideview

My 1 year old checking out the fish!

Grasses (Blyxa J. and Dwarf Sag)

Ludwiga starting to grow

Hygro "Brown"

Maximus


Bolivian Ram (check out his fins)

Apistogramma

Hatchet

QT

Ziggy

Rotala


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*7 Months!*

Freshly Trimmed for your viewing pleasure!

I have been spending lees time on the tank an it is showing a bit in the black algae that I can't seem to shake. I recently added a powerhead to up flow and will be reducing my photoperiod. Any other tips on battling this p i t a?

In any case I am still pumped on the layout and overall look of the tank. I think it is filling in nicely. I lost my male Apisto A. to something. I noticed some almost hazy patches on his body and moved him to QT, treated with Tetra Lifeguard. After two days of treatment he was declining so I tried Rid Ich Plus (with Malachite Green) and only got one treatment in before he died. I have no idea what it was but no other fish seem to be affected and this occurred two weeks ago, so I may be in the clear(knock on wood). 

Here are the pics!
*Main Tank*

*Main with Flash*

*Side view*

*Moss-tastic*

*Hygro(s)*

*Maximus*


*Varitus*


*Bolivian Ram male*

*check out how long his fins are getting!*


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Any tips on what disease might have hit my Apisto would be appreciated. His eyes also fogged over prior to his death and he was never positioned properly in the water (either upside down or head down for the last few days). Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

*Coming up on a year!!!*

Hi All,
I am super pumped with this tank still and will likely only make small changes until the spring (although it may be a long winter and that may make me a bit fidigity). I am currently battling BBA, trying to find a balance(messing with photoperiod and ferts) . I have made some other changes as well. I added a school of Praecox Rainbows(Dwarf Neon), some pygmy cories (pygmaeus and habrosus) and some plants. I took out most of my dwarf sag. and spread out the Blyxa, added some Ludwiga (which is taking off) and some Stuarogyne Repens.
I am always open to input and would LOVE to hear what you think of my tank. Thanks!

FTS:

FTS w/ Flash:

S. Repens:

Maximus:

Bolivian Rams:



Praecox Rainbow :

Cardinal:


----------



## Raymond S. (Dec 29, 2012)

This is really nice. I just started reading it Wed. night and just read the first and last page. Noticed you had DHG on the
first page and knew you'd have issues/w it, but came in after-the-facts so...noticeable high lights preferred. Have one
piece of native type in my ten G/w two bulb T5(yea actually on a ten and without injected Co2 but then I'm the wacco
who cultivates hair and green spot algae) and it's doing poorly even with the T5's. But then where I collected it, there was
only about 6" of water and in the open so as to get plenty of daylight(though directly behind a Dam so perhaps a 3P.M.
time frame for a cut off of direct sunlight).
You asked for suggestions and I may have one just for you and that 20" high tank(after substrate). Since you have the whole
winter to experiment, I would plant each stalk separately in the front as they will send off a shoot from the bottom given
they have light coming from the sides. The main shoot could then be cut off and the new one take it's place giving the whole
plant growth in this tank/w your light level. Then you could remove most of them and place one or two stems in farther back
aria's as individual "bushes" to accent/w. I wouldn't expect any great amount of color other than a small red tint to the tops
of them in your light but they would give a small amount of color other than green. They are supposed to only get "up to"
14" which is why I thought they might be just right for your tall tank.
Rotala Magenta (Rotala macranda) 
I have a LFS that is a mom & pop type which will order things if available for me and that means no shipping but
Dr.'s F&S has it also in case you need a place to see a picture of it. Not a drastic "RED" like shouting in a bullhorn
but a subtle red to accentuate your tank a bit...just a thought...


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback Raymond. I will look into the Macranda. I don't like the way the C. Spiralis and the Vals are looking on the right side, so I will likely have some room.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Here are a few quick pics of the tank from last week. I plan on taking some more pics after a bit of a trim and some cleanup. The tank has been up and running, healthy and happy for almost 15 months! 



My little man LOVES the tank!


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

It's been forever since an update happened! I am in the process of upgrading this tank to a 90G planted with discus! Currently home to about 8 Cardinals, 3 German rams and a few others including Pygmy corys and a rubber lip pleco. Tank has been on auto-pilot for a while. Here are a few pics before I make the switch.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

